# Aggressive attitude



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

This morning. (weather was cool)
I went out as normal with my coffee. And took some raisens. First time ever. Sully was not even sure he liked them at first. 

Well as normal. I went to sit at the picnic table drink my coffee. While he was playing, jumping and running, browseing. 
And He jumps on the table.
Maybe I should not let him do that. It puts him higher than me.??

Then he proceeds to paw at me. Which I stopped by pushing him 
away. But then he seemed to get aggrevated with me. Pawing at the table and shaking his head. I told him no and made him get down. 

Then he seemed to be rather pushy. I am sure some it was the weather. I guess I need to get a squirt gun. If he is going to start
this behaviour. 

Another thing he does is he nibbles on me while I am trying to trim his feet. I need a stanchion. That would stop that.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

you guys are new to each other, right? Still learning the quirks of the other?

First: I, personally, NEVER give my goats any treats without reason. I handfeed them medication but no treats. Makes them much less pushy when I'm around with something in my hand that looks "eatable".

Jumping on a higher obstacle is second nature for goats. If one can jump on it, they will try it. And the most popular game among goats is "who's king of the hill". When pushing him down you entered into that game and either have to see it through until you win it or you ignore him standing on the table - think about what you want and stick to your choice without exceptions.

Re. nibbling: a tap with two fingers over his nose should be enough to tell him that you don't want this kind of behaviour.

And - he's a single goat, right? He's a bit lonely, bored and looking for a companion to play goat games with - keep that in mind.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Re; Nibbling. I tried to bump him on the nose with my elbow.
It was too hard to tap is nose with my fingers. LOL I had his
foot in one hand and trimmers in the other. 

Yes we a new to each other. 
and yes he is lonesome. I am going to get a nigerian yearling doe
this weekend. She is not too people freindly, YET. I will be working on that. She is not meant to pack. Mostly just company for Sully. And maybe milk in the future. Hope that works out.

I am not a treat person. My treats are normally a nice scratch
in special spots. He loves those. I got the raisens because
someone said you can teach them to come to you with treats
when you call or whistle. so I was just trying them. 

Thank you for the insight. I was afraid that I was doing something
wrong by letting him stand above me. Dominate.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I have an old picnic table they play on. When they are there I will scratch them, but I don't get into a contest with them. Simply being higher isn't dominant if you don't make it such. It's the jostling with them there that makes it an issue.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

ryorkies said:


> I got the raisens because
> someone said you can teach them to come to you with treats
> when you call or whistle. so I was just trying them.


yes, you can. But I would train that different than simply giving treats. I would start by giving the treat AND the vocal cue at the same time, to connect both. So he learns that this vocal cue means a treat without generalizing your appearance with getting treats.

My goats like sun flower seeds, dry noodles, banana chips or hazelnuts more than raisins.


----------

